# Check out these brookies



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Had the honor of spending some time with the fellow that caught these two giants. 27" and 25". A fishing trip is in the plans for next year.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

:yikes: WOW!!! Very nice....


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER (Feb 11, 2010)

Wow, very nice ! Are those from Michigan waters ..?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Bring lots of bug juice!

Nick (Editor of Canadian Flyfisher Mag) ran out after day 2 of a 5 day trip!


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

MI.FISH-N-HUNTER said:


> Wow, very nice ! Are those from Michigan waters ..?
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Yup.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Suhwheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

That is why we don't want a 10 fish limit on brookies. My big hog brookie 25" came from the nwlp but I do have a 23" EUP brookie on the wall too.


----------



## vmthtr in Green Bay (Jun 19, 2012)

Serious? Those are from streams? We have tons of Brookies here in WI, but nothing of that size.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

vmthtr in Green Bay said:


> Serious? Those are from streams? We have tons of Brookies here in WI, but nothing of that size.


Trust me. Michigan waters, stream/river.


----------



## jaytothekizzay (Apr 1, 2002)

Very nice... my biggest from the UP is 17"

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Coasters.


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

WOW! And here I was happy with my 16.5 incher from a small creek! Those things are amazing:yikes: Good luck on your trip take lots of pictures and send me the GPS coordinates

Ganzer


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Steve said:


> Coasters.


 

I'll second that.
I have taken some stud brookies in the U.P. but none had those proportions.

Nice fish though.


----------



## bowhunter42 (Aug 22, 2012)

That gets the blood pumpin for the opener! My biggest is 15 1/2 from a small stream. 
What's everyones favorite way to fish? I usually toss rooster tails or spawn.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

I used Rooster Tails for years and then switched to 1/8 oz. Lil Cleos.


----------



## MrFysch (Feb 9, 2008)

Steve said:


> Coasters.


Yeah would be my first guess......but if so the taxidermist repaired the fins because if I REMEMBER and could be wrong...the pec fins were clipped on the coasters


----------



## bbi-smoke (Feb 21, 2010)

stevebrandle said:


> I used Rooster Tails for years and then switched to 1/8 oz. Lil Cleos.


Been throwing nothin but rooster tails & panther martins for years! 

Steve, those cleos make a big difference for ya? 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DReihl9896 (Nov 20, 2012)

MrFysch said:


> Yeah would be my first guess......but if so the taxidermist repaired the fins because if I REMEMBER and could be wrong...the pec fins were clipped on the coasters


Or they are wild fish.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

bbi-smoke said:


> Been throwing nothin but rooster tails & panther martins for years!
> 
> Steve, those cleos make a big difference for ya?
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


What I find is they run better in all speeds of water or retrievals. Spinners seem to quit working at times. I can't say they catch more fish, but I seem to hook up more often. I think fish hit the spinner blade from the side a lot and don't get hooked where they seem to want to swallow the Cleo.


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

DReihl9896 said:


> Or they are wild fish.


The river these fish came out of does empty into a Great Lake, so it's possible they came from the lake.


----------

